# BREAKING NEWS: Kobe Out Indefinitely



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Lakers say Bryant is "out indefinitely."
> 
> Mike Trudell ‏@LakersReporter
> ...


****.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

D12.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wow. I mean he was done for a minute but once he was up he was just strolling around.

Come back Pau!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** Dahntay Jones! He's got history with Kobe! Clearly walked under him!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://twitpic.com/cb5ntl


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> _*Dahntay ‏@dahntay1*
> Tape doesn't lie. Ankle was turned on the floor after the leg kick out that knocked him off balance. I would never try to hurt the man
> Leg kick that makes contact with a defensive player is an offense foul. Period. The nba changed that rule 2 yrs ago. Stop it!_













> _*Kobe Bryant ‏@kobebryant*
> #dangerousplay that should have been called. Period._


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> **** Dahntay Jones! He's got history with Kobe! Clearly walked under him!


No he didn't.

Should have been a foul, but it was not a dirty play, history or no history.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe himself called it dirty. I'll take his word for on top of what I saw.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Kobe himself called it dirty. I'll take his word for on top of what I saw.


I think if he did he retracted his statement. Will have to get the twitter response, and post it here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Look how he throws his hip as Kobe is coming down on the 2nd to last angle.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: After entanglement leaves Kobe Bryant w/ severely sprained ankle, he tells Y! Sports play was, "Dirty and dangerous." http://t.co/wti9pYM923


...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> _*Kobe Bryant ‏@kobebryant*
> “@Wells_P: @kobebryant not the first time he's tried to hurt you. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6BWYMjTs3c&sns=em …” Its all good. Hawks played well. #respect_


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Look how he throws his hip as Kobe is coming down on the 2nd to last angle.


We are just going to have to agree to disagree. I just don't see it. Kobe doesn't completely retract his statement, but clearly he is backing off of it.

In the end, it doesn't matter. Kobe is injured and hopefully he can get back soon.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Vanessa Bryant took a picture and put it on instagram.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://instagram.com/p/W00pwPmIW3/


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Yup. That's what usually happens with sprains.

They will spend the entire day tomorrow to reduce the swelling.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It wasn't a dirty play, if you leg-kick to draw the foul in a two point game it isn't the defenders' fault if you're off balance, and if you shoot a fade-away you don't get to be indignant about the defender moving toward you instead of going straight up. Two foul shots and play on, sprained ankles happen in basketball.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't really see any motive for Dahntay to do it, and it definitely doesn't look as deliberate as what Jalen Rose did in the Finals.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It was the play to tie the game. If this was a play in the second quarter you could argue motive. Jones' only thought was probably to keep him from making the shot by all means necessary. Anyways, doesn't matter.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

here's the schedule:

fri - @Pacers
Sat - off
Sun - Kings
Mon - @Suns
Tue - off
Wed - off
Thu - off
Fri - Wizards
Sat - off
Sun - off

1 tough out they'd probably drop even with him healthy followed by 3 softies with a bunch of nights off in between - I think they punt the Pacers game and keep him out until at least Sunday but probably more like Monday hoping to steal an easy out at Staples and at worse he's back no later than next Friday at home against the Wizards but knowing him if he suits up tomorrow I wont be surprised


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> here's the schedule:
> 
> fri - @Pacers
> Sat - off
> ...



It'll be really tough for LA to win in Indiana, injured Kobe or no Kobe, but they could easily go 2-2 or 3-1 over that stretch even if he sits all four games.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> here's the schedule:
> 
> fri - @Pacers
> Sat - off
> ...


Bring back Pau Friday for the Wizards for sure!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They mostly just need the Jazz to go on playing like shit and since the Jazz have terrible guard play it's easy to imagine they will.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that one wizards game in the midst of 5 nights off sure looks like a blessing right now


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Watch the Lakers go undefeated with Kobe out of the line-up lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Assuming Kobe comes back by playoffs, this could be a blessing in disguise. It will give Nash and D12 the chance to develop some chemistry and Kobe a chance to watch the team play together without him. 

Potentially, the biggest winner her is Nash. He can have the ball in his hand and do his thing. 

With regards to the Dhanty's play, he was too close to Kobe when he landed. I play ball and I hate it when a defenders undercuts me. Especially if has happened to you before, the defender doesnt have to make contact for you to twist your ankle....just the thought of, or feeling the player under you, can make you land awkwardly


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Bryant spent Thursday getting several hours of treatment on what he called the worst sprained ankle of his 17 NBA seasons, hoping to be healthy for Friday's game at Indiana


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/kobe-getting-day-treatment-sprained-181211003--nba.html


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Imo kobe 'Waded' himself to injury by kicking his legs out moreso than jones doing a dirty play.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jones took an extra step or two regardless of any kick out and Kobe was fading back - dirty or not, intentional or not he did undercut him and there are plenty of fairly objective commentators out there (Mark Jackson for instance) saying the same thing


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Kobe somehow plays tomorrow, it further proves what I've been saying for a long time now: Kobe isn't human.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

If this was NHL MWP will be all over that guy. That was a dirty play. One thing all playes know is that you don't walk under a shooter. Just because things like this will happen. With his history (and yes just like MWP) jones has a history, this should have been suspension. Bogg you should watch it again


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Basel said:


> If Kobe somehow plays tomorrow, it further proves what I've been saying for a long time now: Kobe isn't human.


He would just play to not give that idiot jones a satisfaction.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Diable said:


> They mostly just need the Jazz to go on playing like shit and since the Jazz have terrible guard play it's easy to imagine they will.


Big deal. So they end up in 8th place and get crushed by the Spurs or the Thunder. Does anyone here realistically think they can beat an elite team in this league in a playoff series? Get real.

We need to seriously start thinking how we are going forward next year. Kobe, Nash, and Gasol are all under contract. We will probably get Dwight locked up as well. If they can continue to play as well as they have the last month or so going forward into next season, then they will be a tougher out in the playoffs next season. Still, is it a championship team they are fashioning for next season?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think San Antonio or OKC want to see us in the first round. I'm not saying we'll beat them or vice-versa, but if we keep playing well overall, especially when Gasol is back, we're going to be one of the scariest 7 or 8 seeds ever.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> Big deal. So they end up in 8th place and get crushed by the Spurs or the Thunder. Does anyone here realistically think they can beat an elite team in this league in a playoff series? Get real.
> 
> We need to seriously start thinking how we are going forward next year. Kobe, Nash, and Gasol are all under contract. We will probably get Dwight locked up as well. If they can continue to play as well as they have the last month or so going forward into next season, then they will be a tougher out in the playoffs next season. Still, is it a championship team they are fashioning for next season?


if you lock up Dwight and persist in keeping D'Antoni you have to move Pau


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

San Antonio doesn't scare me if we have Pau back. OKC in the other hand....


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Kobe is at Lakers shootaround in Indianapolis now, getting treatment --an indication he might play tonight. He's not talking to media.





> D'Antoni: Kobe is a game-time decision tonight. Meeks starts in his place if he can't go.


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2013/3/15/4108264/kobe-bryant-injury-update-lakers-game-time-decision


I commend his playing thru pain, I would give respect and be AMAZED if he played tonight....but honestly giving it at least 5+ days to heal would probably be the smart thing to do in the big picture. We need him as close to 100% for the first round of the playoffs(hopefully).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd sit him tonight. See if he can go Sunday. Kobe knows his body better than anyone though. I'll trust him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> I don't think San Antonio or OKC want to see us in the first round. I'm not saying we'll beat them or vice-versa, but if we keep playing well overall, especially when Gasol is back, we're going to be one of the scariest 7 or 8 seeds ever.


I heard that the last two years on how we are so scary and we have 1 playoff win in 9 second-round games to show for it.

So no, I don't believe we are all that scary to either SA or OKC and we will probably get blown out of the first round by either team.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2013/3/15/4108264/kobe-bryant-injury-update-lakers-game-time-decision
> 
> 
> I commend his playing thru pain, I would give respect and be AMAZED if he played tonight....but honestly giving it at least 5+ days to heal would probably be the smart thing to do in the big picture. We need him as close to 100% for the first round of the playoffs(hopefully).


For once we agree. This game has loss written all over it, healthy Kobe, hobbling Kobe, or no Kobe. Take a week off and heal that ankle.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Kobe Bryant will try to play tonight vs. Indy. Has a severely sprained left ankle. Was declared out indefinitely by Lakers two days ago.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-news-kobe-bryant-will-play-vs-indiana-pacers/2013/03/15/

INSANE


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> I heard that the last two years on how we are so scary and we have 1 playoff win in 9 second-round games to show for it.


From who? Nobody was saying that. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)




----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> For once we agree. This game has loss written all over it, healthy Kobe, hobbling Kobe, or no Kobe. Take a week off and heal that ankle.


this is you: boo hoo hoo we suck we suck, we're terrible doom and gloom doom and gloom
this is me: hey they won the Pacers game


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> this is you: boo hoo hoo we suck we suck, we're terrible doom and gloom doom and gloom
> this is me: hey they won the Pacers game


In his defense he didn't come in here after a win and say "don't be fooled into thinking the lakers are good" though like he usually does. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Last 25 games:

Lakers- 18-7
Clippers- 13-12


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> this is you: boo hoo hoo we suck we suck, we're terrible doom and gloom doom and gloom
> this is me: hey they won the Pacers game


Hmmmm...I said on the other thread that it was a character win.

Not sure why you felt you had to jump on me, I haven't said we sucked since we were 17-25, except I think for that disastrous beginning against the Hornets.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Hmmmm...I said on the other thread that it was a character win.
> 
> Not sure why you felt you had to jump on me, I haven't said we sucked since we were 17-25, except I think for that disastrous beginning against the Hornets.
> 
> ...


And after the loss in Phoenix and the wins against the wolves, pistons, suns...


----------

